# Berlin , West Branch, Milton, Anyone catfish here?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Which of the 3 lakes do you fish for catfish? Do you get all types of cats or mostly channels? What's your best fish out of these?

I live maybe 10 minutes from Berlin but never catfished there. I have catfished West Branch one time with ReelMan and Reellady. I grew up in SE ohio so I fished Tappan and area ponds moreso than up here in NE Ohio.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

WB has flatheads in it. But the truely good flatty lakes are farther south, but Mosquito has some great flatheads in it. I would say that channel cats is your best bet in the lakes mentioned, even though I did scout W.B and saw some great flatty spots  Under water cover in about 12 feet of water back in the coves is a good place to start , especially in the summer........ CATKING


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caught some decent channels in milton while walleye fishing. when i went for cats, i had very little luck. the bigger ones came from a sunken island toward the mouth of the river.


----------

